# Russian Timber Industry: What is this type of saw called??



## WeirWolf (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello, I was playing a game called MudRunner last night and it got me interested in The Russian Timber Industry. So I watched a Russia Today (RT) special on YouTube called "Englishman vs. Russia: Men of the forests. The tough work of Russian lumberjacks". 
Then this happened... 
Is this a type of saw that is commonly used for timber nowadays? 
If you watch the video it's about 3:30 into it that Ivan brings out his fancy back saving saw. Also he cuts an extremely small notch...


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 12, 2022)

I believe it is used in deep snow where the snow is dug from around the stump.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 12, 2022)

I should said dug from around the bole.


----------



## WeirWolf (Jan 12, 2022)

2dogs said:


> I believe it is used in deep snow where the snow is dug from around the stump.


Ivan did mention logging in the winter. Supposedly they work into -40 degree Celsius temperatures. Also something about having to dig holes in the snow. Makes sense using it in the snow...


----------



## holeycow (Jan 13, 2022)

Russians.


----------



## A100HVA (Jan 13, 2022)

here's mine with the winter cover on.


2dogs said:


> I should said dug from around the bole.


you are correct. mine is brand new never been started.


----------



## A100HVA (Jan 13, 2022)

another description of a tree trunk


----------



## WeirWolf (Jan 13, 2022)

A100HVA thanks for the reply and the pics, that is really cool. 
Does the winter cover add extra protection? What are the handles called?


----------



## BrettS (Jan 14, 2022)

holeycow said:


> Russians.


Americans.


----------



## Fangorn (Jan 14, 2022)

To answer OPs question: it is called a sawski.


----------



## Townie (Jan 14, 2022)

I thought it was a Kutoff. Invented by, Yuri Kutoff. Runs on vodka.


----------



## GeeVee (Jan 14, 2022)

A100HVA said:


> here's mine with the winter cover on.
> 
> you are correct. mine is brand new never been started.


thats 262 XPH, which is an abbreviation for "Extra Pair of Handles"?


----------



## Brufab (Jan 14, 2022)

Fangorn said:


> To answer OPs question: it is called a sawski.


That sounds like a polish saw?


----------



## Fangorn (Jan 14, 2022)

Not sure I can reply to that as I'd like to


----------



## holeycow (Jan 14, 2022)

BrettS said:


> Americans.


ya


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 14, 2022)

It can also be flipped over to reach higher limbs. Learned that from Madhatte.


----------



## calamari (Jan 15, 2022)

That looks like a back killer that only gets you the extra tree length equal to the handle distance above the saw. I commend those guys for being tough enough to run one of those all day. 
Maybe they dig down and let the saw sit on a ledge in the snow and carry no weight with the handles? That way they just use the saw to turn it into the trunk? They have so many trees where they log I can't imagine that the extra 14inches(?) is worth the hassle.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jan 15, 2022)

Perhaps it would also keep the operator clear of the carbon monoxide collecting in hole around the tree hes cutting


----------



## calamari (Jan 15, 2022)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Perhaps it would also keep the operator clear of the carbon monoxide collecting in hole around the tree hes cutting


When Russia starts worrying about worker safety will be the day the whole world will be better off. Talking to a former Army Engineer who worked with Russians removing mines in Bosnia, being half dead from CO poisoning would just be a good base to build on when they started drinking vodka that day.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 15, 2022)

Thing is, you still need a snow shoveler to dig out the bole to the bottom except if you have close to a full crown then you will have a devined bole. If they are not in the mountains or by some seas then snow is not going to be so deep.
May work for Christmas trees and other small spruce with low crown.
Not my thing though.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jan 15, 2022)

calamari said:


> When Russia starts worrying about worker safety will be the day the whole world will be better off. Talking to a former Army Engineer who worked with Russians removing mines in Bosnia, being half dead from CO poisoning would just be a good base to build on when they started drinking vodka that day.


They have a long history of being somewhat less concerned with the value of human life. 
So many of their nuclear powered vessels (and aircraft) were so inadequately shielded from dangerous levels of radiation that they just had faster crew rotations to keep ahead of the effects of radiation sickness. 
I think it would matter to the individual though, hes going to prefer the saw that doesnt leave him feeling like crap at the end of the day.


----------



## LoneOak (Jan 15, 2022)

calamari said:


> That looks like a back killer that only gets you the extra tree length equal to the handle distance above the saw. I commend those guys for being tough enough to run one of those all day.
> Maybe they dig down and let the saw sit on a ledge in the snow and carry no weight with the handles? That way they just use the saw to turn it into the trunk? They have so many trees where they log I can't imagine that the extra 14inches(?) is worth the hassle.


That is a "Broke Back" chainsaw!! So you don't have to bend over while in the woods!


----------



## calamari (Jan 15, 2022)

TimberMcPherson said:


> I think it would matter to the individual though, hes going to prefer the saw that doesnt leave him feeling like crap at the end of the day.


I would imagine that they would apply the nuclear submarine principle and the cutter would have to decide, do I want a headache at the end of every day and have a job or do I want to feel better while I don't work and starve to death. Having worked in mills and for the Forest Service before OSHA, you'd be surprised at what you'll tolerate day after day to have a job.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 16, 2022)

2dogs said:


> It can also be flipped over to reach higher limbs. Learned that from Madhatte.


I see what you did there!


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 16, 2022)

Stupidest thing


----------



## slowp (Jan 16, 2022)

Looks like it would be a nice thing to have to cut coastal Salal and other brush. Then you bring in a lawnmower.


----------



## calamari (Jan 16, 2022)

slowp said:


> Looks like it would be a nice thing to have to cut coastal Salal and other brush. Then you bring in a lawnmower.


I don't know how good that thing would be w/o a tree's trunk to support it. It would be like taking the wheels off that lawnmower and then having to hold it the right distance off the ground just using the handle.


----------



## wowzers (Jan 16, 2022)

My first job in the woods was shoveling snow for my neighbor who sawed. Showed up with my snowshoes the first day and he asked me what I was doing with them as I was to break trail! Can remember falling off a tree and sank up to my shoulders and I’m 6’4”. 


I’m on the forester side now but there was a guy at another office who went over to Russia in the 90’s. Sounded like quite the experience traveling out to the tiaga in old military apc’s building cabins to live in etc. Apparently they were fairly strict environmentally which surprised me.


----------



## WeirWolf (Jan 16, 2022)

wowzers said:


> Apparently they were fairly strict environmentally which surprised me.


In that RT special that I watched on YouTube, after they clear an area they replant them saplings and they said it was their favourite part of the whole thang


----------



## calamari (Jan 16, 2022)

Russia does some surprising things including letting their population have fire arms Then they let Putin be autocrat for life and his friends suck the life out of the country. 
I guess it's like what Joey Brown said in "Some Like It Hot" when he found out that the woman he loved was actually Jack Lemmon in a dress, 'Nobody's perfect."


----------



## slowp (Jan 18, 2022)

wowzers said:


> My first job in the woods was shoveling snow for my neighbor who sawed. Showed up with my snowshoes the first day and he asked me what I was doing with them as I was to break trail! Can remember falling off a tree and sank up to my shoulders and I’m 6’4”.
> 
> 
> I’m on the forester side now but there was a guy at another office who went over to Russia in the 90’s. Sounded like quite the experience traveling out to the tiaga in old military apc’s building cabins to live in etc. Apparently they were fairly strict environmentally which surprised me.


During the 90s the Russkis were apparently recruiting loggers to go there. It was a discussion going around in the woods. 

I worked on a very hard core--gotta get the trees out before the blue stain sets in, humongus fire salvage project in Central Oregon. When trees were too big for the bunchers, they either ran a cat close enough to smash the snow, or there was a crew of guys who shoveled trees out by hand. The shovelers also made a bit of change by selling their made in the woods burritos to loggers and some were moving up in the world and learning to run equipment. 

That year set a snowfall record and I had to either walk in skid trails or be on snowshoes or I would disappear. The snow was over my head. I got there after the snow had set up and a crust was formed so that snowshoeing was pleasant. I was there for two months and it was very interesting.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 18, 2022)

Fire? In Central Oregon? Say it ain't so!


----------



## RpR (Jan 18, 2022)

I studied Russian in college with an instructor from Russia; he said owning firearms in Russia, except handguns is quite easy.
You can transport a l disassembled shotgun; many Russian shotguns have magazines, if the magazine is removed it is considered disassembled.
He said many Russians in bad areas carry a shotgun on the seat beside them , with the magazine laying next to the shotgun.
Chain Saw -- цепная пила (pronounced tsep-naya pila.


----------



## wowzers (Jan 18, 2022)

slowp said:


> During the 90s the Russkis were apparently recruiting loggers to go there. It was a discussion going around in the woods.
> 
> I worked on a very hard core--gotta get the trees out before the blue stain sets in, humongus fire salvage project in Central Oregon. When trees were too big for the bunchers, they either ran a cat close enough to smash the snow, or there was a crew of guys who shoveled trees out by hand. The shovelers also made a bit of change by selling their made in the woods burritos to loggers and some were moving up in the world and learning to run equipment.
> 
> That year set a snowfall record and I had to either walk in skid trails or be on snowshoes or I would disappear. The snow was over my head. I got there after the snow had set up and a crust was formed so that snowshoeing was pleasant. I was there for two months and it was very interesting.


I guess he had some really interesting stories. Brought back a set of skis like seen in this video. 

Interesting you mention fire salvage sales and crazy snow. I’m headed out to check on one tomorrow that I bet the snow is for our five feet deep. I’ll take pictures.


----------



## slowp (Jan 19, 2022)

Those are crude and much cheaper skis similar to the pricey back country fat skis. I've never skied on fat skis. 

Unfortunately, after working on snowshoes, I equate all snowshoeing to be work. Oh, some tree marking trivia, the cheesehead timber guys carried a canoe paddle when marking timber in the snow. The snow was deep so we'd be on snowshoes. You poke the paddle down against the tree bole, wiggle it a bit to make room, and shoot paint onto the bottom of the tree. I was doubtful of this method but went back after the snow was gone and stump marks were just fine.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 19, 2022)

Wow this is a great video!


----------



## wowzers (Jan 19, 2022)

slowp said:


> Those are crude and much cheaper skis similar to the pricey back country fat skis. I've never skied on fat skis.
> 
> Unfortunately, after working on snowshoes, I equate all snowshoeing to be work. Oh, some tree marking trivia, the cheesehead timber guys carried a canoe paddle when marking timber in the snow. The snow was deep so we'd be on snowshoes. You poke the paddle down against the tree bole, wiggle it a bit to make room, and shoot paint onto the bottom of the tree. I was doubtful of this method but went back after the snow was gone and stump marks were just fine.


Yeah when I was running my consulting business I came to the conclusion if I had to snowmobile to get there I was probably losing money. Had a couple cruising jobs pop up last minute where I had to carry a ski pole around to push down to find dbh which was just above the snow line.


----------



## wowzers (Jan 19, 2022)

2dogs said:


> Wow this is a great video!


They have one for each season. I bet I watch them once a year.


----------



## Treesculptor (Jan 24, 2022)

TimberMcPherson said:


> They have a long history of being somewhat less concerned with the value of human life.
> So many of their nuclear powered vessels (and aircraft) were so inadequately shielded from dangerous levels of radiation that they just had faster crew rotations to keep ahead of the effects of radiation sickness.
> I think it would matter to the individual though, hes going to prefer the saw that doesnt leave him feeling like crap at the end of the day.


I understand rather that they had to hastily put together a defensive response to our nuclear submarine threat, and spent themselves to death to try match the juggernaut of the untouched-by-war US industrialization that grew rich and powerful in supplying the world while they rebuilt from war devastation on one hand, and cold war threats of annihilation by our reactionary jackals of US imperialism. 
Funny how the end of the Soviet Union has not given us a peace dividend, as the working class are still bent over backwards to fund endless war for their Presidential Congressional Corporate Military Industrial Complex of Revolving Doors? Who's the enemy this year? What? Russia again?


----------



## Philbert (Jan 24, 2022)

Photos are missing, but you can Google ‘Druzba’






Do the Russian's make a chainsaw??


For whatever reason I was thinking about some of the good timber that they have over in Siberia. I started to wonder wether or not the Russians had their own make of Chainsaw and was wondering what it might look like. Has anybody ever heard of or seen one? Later, Wade




www.arboristsite.com







Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Jan 24, 2022)

They probably download videos of old, Poulan bow saws, and mumble ‘crazy Americanski!’

Philbert


----------



## madhatte (Jan 24, 2022)

Limbing with that jalopy looks like something I don't want to do.


----------



## Huskybill (Jan 25, 2022)

If I could run a 2100 I’m sure I can run the Ruski saw too. Needs porting.


----------

